# What are your 10 year olds favourite songs -making a mix CD for Bday



## pooppants (Dec 3, 2007)

Every year since she was one I have made my daughter a mixed CD that we keep and brings back many memories of the year. When she was little I chose all the songs - songs we listened to or just songs that I like.
She has come up with some songs this year for her CD but we would love some more inspiration from recent songs. What do you or your preteen listen to and love?
Many Thanks


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

My CASA girl LOVES the Jonas Brothers. She's 14, but a little behind in maturity, and I know younger kids really love them too...


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

My 10 yo likes:
Mamma Mia Soundtrack
Jonas Brothers - but she doesn't love them like her 12yo and 13yo sisters do








Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

My 9 y/o LOVES the Beatles. Seriously, her favorite band hands down. Twist and Shout, Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds, I Wanna Hold Your Hand, Hey Jude, the list goes on and on.

She also likes The All-American Rejects (Swing Swing, Change Your Mind, Dirty Little Secret), Cyndi Lauper (Goonies theme, Girls Just Wanna Have Fun, All Through the Night) and Rascal Flatts (anything by them, really).

She loves happy, upbeat and fun.

Her favs right now are The Time Warp and the Monster Mash (yes, we made a Halloween mix).


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

My dd (10) likes the 80's mixes and show tunes (mama mia, hairspray, etc). She also likes Disney Channel mixes, which are heavy into the Jonas Bros, Britney Spears, Cold Play, Hannah Montana/Miley Cirus, and Cheetah Girls. She also likes the Beatles, the Stones, Meatloaf, and Billy Joel. hth!


----------

